# Medical Done..After how long i got visa?.. Which airline is best from pakistan



## iffi (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi Expert,

My visa class is 175..I have gone under medical on 23rd May and online result has been displaced on 8=June=11, just curious and want to know how long it will take to generate visa, PCC has already been submitted. I need to make prepration asap as i have a plan to travel as soon i get visa.

Second which air line is best to travl from pakistan to Sydney from fares point of view and luggage as well.

BR//iffi


----------



## FrozenDessert (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi iffi,

First of all we need to know whether your case officer asked you to proceed with medicals + PCC or you did this on your own initiative?

You have very limited airlines options when it comes to Pakistan. Cathay Pacific is best for fares and Emirates is best for luggage. You might want to ask around though since my knowledge is limited in these matters. People have fawned over Singapore Airlines but it doesn't have any direct flights from Pakistan. You would have to search for an appropriate airline for a connecting flight. Hope this helps!!!


----------



## iffi (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks for reply. I have done this on request of case officer


----------



## FrozenDessert (Jun 19, 2011)

Oh WOW!!! Lots of Pakistani applicants are getting the pre-grant nowadays it seems. Can you please share your timeline here: http://tinyurl.com/P3-App-club-Form ?

It usually takes anywhere from 1 week to 2 months for visa grant after submitting PCC + medicals. Best of luck and please keep us updated!!!


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

As for airlines from Pakistan, you have possibilities with:

Emirates (LHE/KHI/ISB to DXB and then connect to MEL/SYD/BNE as you need), 
Etihad (LHE/KHI/ISB to AUH and then to MEL or SYD), 
Qatar airways (Pakistan to DOH and connect to MEL), 
THAI airways (LHE/KHI/ISB to BKK and then connect to SYD/MEL/PER/BNE)

You can alternatively also look at Malaysian airlines (KHI-KUL and then connect to MEL/SYD)

It's best to check with the airline office for details on fares and luggage...


----------



## iffi (Aug 12, 2009)

thanka


----------



## w1zz0 (Jul 1, 2012)

Iffi,

Did you get it yet?


----------



## mhk (Apr 25, 2012)

hello iffi...can u plz share your timeline with us?


----------

